# Wedding day/ Honeymoon Preparation



## bracewater (Nov 15, 2004)

I joined this forum recently so that I can get into shape for my upcoming wedding and honeymoon on May 7th 2005.  I am marrying the most amazing woman I have ever met.  I truly believe she is my soul mate  Her name is Laurie and we have been dating for a little over 3 years but I feel like I have known her my whole life.  Anyway, down to the nitty gritty.


I have approx 5.5 months to accomplish my goals which I haven't really got set in stone yet.  I figure that I will probably try to cleanly bulk (moderate 10 lbs at most) until march.  Then I'll start cutting to get myself to around 6-8%bf.  This is doable in my book barring any injury/sickness setbacks as I have been there before only with less muscle.

Stats currenly are 5' 11"  and 180lbs  probably 12-13%bf may be as high as 15%.  It has been a while since I was tested.  Anyway...........

Let me preface my workout and meals by saying that I have been working out moderately for the last 7-8 years and I'm not new to the gym.  What I am new to is the eating correctly and stuff like that.  I have a HUGE sweet tooth that the only way I can beat it is by will power (thank goodness I have some).  So, I really need to get myself to the grocery store to pick up some things to make my diet a little cleaner.  Today was not what I wanted it to be since I had to make due with what I have at the house, I will def make an effort to eat cleaner than today.  With that being said.  todays meals and workout are as follows:

(feel free to critique meals since I am only going by piecing together what I've read on other Journals and such)

Meal 1:  1.5 scoops whey in water
            apple

Workout at GYM

Meal 2:  PWO  1/2 cup oats
            3 whole eggs scrambled with a little cheese

Meal 3:  3/4 cup mac & cheese  I love this stuff!!
            4 fish caps
            5 oz boneless, skinless chicken breast

Meal 4:  1 corn dog  (nothing else available at work, I know excuses)
            1 small bag cashews
            1 Nutrigrain bar (strawberry)

Meal 5:  1 cup mixed veggies
            6 oz boneless, skinless chicken breast
            4 fish caps
            8 oz skim milk

Meal 6:  Peanut Butter sandwich (2 slices whole wheat bread)
            8 oz skim milk

Misc.
one diet pepsi today
100 oz of water
supplements taken are creatine, whey, fish oil, and mega man multi


total calories 2805
208g protein
254g carbs
101g fat

*Work Out* 
today was chest/light tris/calves day

every morning I start out by walking for 5 min (mostly to just wake me up I get up at 5:15am  )

flat bench with a barbell 205 x 7
                                 205 x 6
                                 205 x 6

Incline bench with dumbells 70 x 8
                                      70 x 8
                                      70 x 8

Decline bench with barbell  185 x 6
                                     185 x 6
                                     185 x 6

Flys (cable)                  130 x 8
                                  130 x 8

Tricep extentions (machine)  95 x 7
                                       95 x 6
                                       95 x 6

Weighted calf raises (these are done with a barbell on my shoulders, with a 4" step-up block under the balls of my feet so that I get a full range of motion)  155 x 15
      155 x 15
      155 x 12


*Side Notes* 

I can not believe that I am this full and have to go to the bathroom so often.  It sucks, Hopefully I will adapt to this some and not have to go every 5 minutes.  

I need to eat more calories
I need to eat more calories cleanly
I am not as hungry as I need to be evidently
This will all be worth it on my wedding day and honeymoon


----------



## bracewater (Nov 16, 2004)

Today was another good workout day, still motivated which is good.

Meal #1
- 1/2 cup oats (tastes kind of what I imagine cardboard would if I were to eat it  :
- 1.5 scoops whey in water

*Workout*

Meal #2 PWO
- 3/4 cup oats
- 1.5 scoops whey in water

Meal #3
- 3 fish caps
- 4 oz chicken breast
- 2 slices whole wheat bread
- a few cucumber slices

Meal #4
- Same as Meal #3

Meal #5
- 5 oz Venison (grilled) with a small amount of gravy for flavor
- 1 1/4 cup broccoli (sp)
- 3 fish caps

Meal #6
- 1.5 scoops whey
- 10 oz skim milk
- 2 tbsp low fat PB



Today was back/biceps/abs day

Weighted pull ups
BW + 25lbs  8 reps
BW + 25lbs  6 reps
BW + 25lbs  6 reps

Seated Low Row (Cable)
140lbs 10 reps
150lbs 8 reps
150lbs 7 reps

Bent over row (with dumb bells)
70lbs 8 reps * this weight seems to be a little too much for good form
60lbs 12 reps * more reps than I want but much better form
60lbs 10 reps

Wide Grip Pull Downs (cable)
150lbs 8 reps
150lbs 7 reps
150lbs 7 reps

Weighted lower back extentions
BW + 35lbs  3 sets of 8 reps (not to failure)


Single Arm Bicep curls (using preacher curl bench)
30lbs for 3 sets of 6 (very slow controlled motion with a squeeze at full contraction)


ABS


Today felt good in the gym,  this following a better nutrition plan seems like it is working better than expected.  I feel strong in the gym rather than tired.  I can pretty much attribute that to my pre and post workout meals.  The more I learn here the more I will be applying those things to my workouts and nutrition


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

Good for you! I also have a huge sweet tooth! 



Are you going to have a cheat day?


----------



## bracewater (Nov 17, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Good for you! I also have a huge sweet tooth!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to have a cheat day?


 Thanks for stopping by Jeanie



 I think that is the funniest smiley I've seen, that is so me.  My fiance caught me sneaking hershey's chocolate nuggets (hands full of them) and putting them in my jacket.  she asked what I was doing and I walked over and said, here sweetheart I got these for you.  she just laughed at me

 As far as having a cheat day.  I think I will try to keep the diet as clean as possible, but I would probably go nuts if I didn't have some sort of sugar in a week.  I think I will have a half cheat day on sat/sun to keep me normal.

 Cheers


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey!! Good Luck with your goals    and congrats on your upcoming wedding   !!

I noticed you thought M1 sucked, try this next time.  Make your oatmeal like usual, but the protein powder in the oatmeal.  Ta-Da-   Flavored oatmeal.  I like to use chocolate protein powder and then I add some peanut butter.  

Another thing I do is I add about 1 tbs. of whatever flavor I'm in the mood for FFSF pudding mix to my shakes.  Gives me nice variety and it makes them thicker!!


----------



## bracewater (Nov 17, 2004)

*ncgirl21*
  thanks for stopping by.

Thank you for the well wishes and the congrats on my wedding.  I never knew there was so much to plan for   We have most of the major stuff picked out like church, pastor, reception, flowers, limo, her dress, we're still working on the cake, tuxedos, brides maids dresses, and whatever else there is.  Honeymoon will probably be somewhere tropical, hence the need to be in shape. (other than the wedding night )

the meal 1 idea, I'll have to check into that.  It may just work, I use ON whey double choclolate which is actually the first whey that doesn't make me gag.

Cheers


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> Thanks for stopping by Jeanie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I need a cheat day too!  Especially where I can cuddle


----------



## bracewater (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## bracewater (Nov 18, 2004)

I was busy all day yesterday so I didn't have time to post my daily routine.


Wednesday is my day off from the gym so no workout description today 

meals for wednesday were as follows:

Meal #1
-3 egg whites, 1 egg, sprinkle of cheese
-10 oz skim milk
-3/4 cup oats
-banana

Meal #2
-2 scoops whey in water
-1 large apple

Meal #3
-8 oz steak with A1 sauce 
-1 cup broccoli
-2 slices whole wheat bread
-3 fish caps and multi
-10 oz skim milk

Meal #4
-4 egg whites, 1 egg, 2 oz ham and sprinkle cheese in an omlet 
-2 red skinned potatos
-1/2 cucumber
-3 fish caps

Meal #5
-2 scoops whey in 10 oz skim milk
-2 tbsp of low fat PB

*Side Notes*
-Still having trouble eating this many calories, hopefully it will get easier as the months progress
-only 5 meals today b/c busy at work and I didn't get up way early for the gym like usual so that cut one out, I may try to work another in somewhere, but I think I did ok.


----------



## bracewater (Nov 18, 2004)

Thursday workout, I'll post my meals tonight instead of posting what I've eaten up until now.


Today's workout was Excellent!  

Thursday is Quads, Hams, Glutes, and Calves.  I can definately tell a difference already in my strength from last week to today, I think I can attribute that to the nutrition and the supps I'm taking.  Also I weighed in this morning 3 lbs heavier at 183, I'm under the impression that it is water weight b/c of the creatine and extra carbs I'm consuming.  Anyway,

-5 minute walk to warm up followed by 5 minute stretch

Squats
-1 warm up set with 135lbs x 10 
-245lbs x 10* this is great b/c last week same weight yielded only 6 reps at failure so I upped the weight
-255lbs x 7
-255lbs x 6
* I rest very little inbetween sets, usually only long enough to catch my breath

Seated Individual Leg Extentions
-90lbs x 12* too many reps so I upped the weight
-100lbs x 8* mo betta 
-100lbs x 8

Individual Hams Curls
-70lbs x 8
-80lbs x 7
-80lbs x 6

DB Weighted Lunges
*for this excersize I hold 45lb dumb bells in each hand and do alternating lunges, 30 sec rest inbetween sets
-90lbs x 8
-90lbs x 6* I almost fell over on the last one since my legs were kaput at this point 


Calves

Weighted Calf Raises* done same way as on monday
-155lbs x 15* these were done too easy so I upped the weight
-175lbs x 15
-185lbs x 15


----------



## klmclean (Nov 18, 2004)

Welcome And congratulations on your upcoming wedding  


Let me share my oatmeal creation with you, I never liked oatmeal before, but I love this.

3/4 cup dry oatmeal
2 tbsp raisins or 1/2 cup berries of your choice
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 scoop vanilla protien powder (I use PVL Whey Gourmet, it's my favourite) mixed in 6 ounces water.

Don't cook the oatmeal. Put the dry oatmeal in a bowl with the raisins and cinnnamon and pour your vanilla shake overtop. Let stand for 10-15 minutes until oatmeal is soft and eat.  Sooooooooooooo yummy 
I eat this every morning and sometimes before I go to bed too  
Good luck with everything!


----------



## bracewater (Nov 18, 2004)

klmclean   thanks for coming by and for the congrats, I'll have to give your recepie (sp) a try.  Anything has to be better than oats 

todays meals:

Meal#1
-2 scoops whey in water
-1/2 cup oats

Meal #2
-3 egg whites, 1 egg, sprinkle of cheese
-2 slices of Whole Wheat bread
-banana

Meal #3
-1 chicken leg
-1 chicken thigh
-3/4 cup oats
-3 fish caps
-mega man multi

Meal #4
-6 oz chicken breast
-2 slices whole wheat bread
-1/2 cucumber
-banana
-3 fish caps

Meal #5
-6 oz chicken breast
-1 slice whole wheat bread
-1 cup broccoli
-3 fish caps

Meal #6
-2 scoops whey in 16 oz milk
-2 tbsp low fat PB

I'm still forcing myself to eat every 3 hours, not hungry at all.  But I have determination


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

Did you try my oats creation yet?


----------



## bracewater (Nov 22, 2004)

hey klmclean,  I tried both yours and ncgirl's oats creations and I'm pleased to report that they both are good.  I've cooked more this past week than I have in the last 2 months


----------



## klmclean (Nov 22, 2004)

Glad you liked it  I'm totally addicted to it. I can't wait to get up in the morning and eat it. Tonight I'm trying it with chocolate protien powder, peanuter butter and a banana   I'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## bracewater (Nov 24, 2004)

man been busy lately, not enough time to get here and put together my log.


fridays meals went like this:

M1
-2 scoops whey in water
-1/2 cup oats
-1 banana

M2
-2 eggs
-2 oz ham
-2 slices of WW bread
-1 slice cheese

M3
-Chicken Breast
-2 slices WW bread
-3 fish caps & multi

M4
-6 oz chicken breast
-2 slices WW bread
-1 cup broccoli
-3 fish caps

M5
-6 oz chicken breast
-1/2 cucumber
-3 fish caps

M6
- 1.5 scoops whey in water
-tbsp PB

workout was good too.  I did shoulders, biceps, triceps

DB Military press
-60lbs x 9
-60lbs x 8
-60lbs x 7

Lateral raises to front and side
-17.5lbs side x 10
-17.5lbs side x 8
-17.5lbs side x 8
-15lbs front x 8
-15lbs front x 8
-15lbs front x 8

Cable pulls (straight arm) for rear delts* Not to failure
-25lbs x 8
-25lbs x 8
-25lbs x 8

Shrugs
-180lbs x 15
-200lbs x 12
-200lbs x 10

DB Tricep extentions
-80lbs x 8
-80lbs x 8
-80lbs x 7

Reverse grip DB skull crushers
-30lbs x 6
-30lbs x 5
-30lbs x 5

Reverse grip tricep pushdowns
-100lbs x 8
-100lbx x 8

Bicep DB isolation curls (individual arms)
-40lbs x 6
-35lbs x 7
-35lbs x 7

Standing cable bicep curls
-90lbs x 10
-100lbs x 8
-100lbs x 7

DB preacher curl individual
-30lbs x 6
-30lbs x 6

Didn't have time to do abs on friday, had to get to work


----------



## bracewater (Nov 24, 2004)

I have determined that Saturday is going to be my cheat day,  although I still didn't eat any sugary products like my usual chocolate.  I did have a double quarter pounder at mcdonalds, but didn't eat the frys.  then Had enchaladas and rice for dinner so those cheat meals weren't too bad I suppose.


sunday was good, diet followed what I have been doing the week before, but I didn't have my journal with me so I didn't write down what I ate.


----------



## bracewater (Nov 24, 2004)

Monday was chest/triceps/calves day

meals went like this:

M1
-1.5 scoops whey in water
-1.5 cup oats

M2
-4 egg whites, 1 yolk
-2 slices of WW bread
-12 oz skim milk

M3
-4 fish caps
-4 oz chicken breast
-2 slices WW bread
-1 apple

M4
-8 oz lean pork chop
-1 1/4 cup broccoli
-4 fish caps

M5
-5 oz grilled bass
-2 slices WW bread
-1/2 cucumber

M6 I didn't eat b/c I fell asleep 

Workout was very good   Definately feel stronger in my workouts after only a week of eating this way

Flat Bench BB
-warm up set 135lbs x 8
-205lbs x 10* last week reps to failure same weight was only 7, 3more reps than last week!
-215 x 6
-215 x 6

Incline DB
-70lbs x 10
-70lbs x 8
-70lbs x 7

Decline Bench BB
-185lbs x 7
-185lbs x 6
-185lbs x 5

Cable crossovers
-lower 70lbs x 7
-middle 60 x 8
-upper 50 x 7

* Triceps were still somewhat sore from fridays beating so I skipped them

Calf Raises
-185lbs x 15
-185lbs x 15
-185lbs x 15


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 24, 2004)

Bracewater if you are as dedicated to your bride in life as you are on her wedding day you will be the happiest man on this planet.  She has chosen well in you.  Normally at this point I would think to wish you luck Brace ... but ya know I don't believe you need that.  You have it all going on already ... good job.


----------



## bracewater (Nov 24, 2004)

Tuesday:

meals went like this:

M1
-1.5 scoops whey in water
-1/2 cup oats

M2
-4 egg whites, 1 yolk
-2 slices WW bread
-10 oz skim milk

M3
-Banana
-2 red skin potatos
-8 oz lean pork chop
-10 oz skim milk
-3 fish caps and multi

M4
-3 oz ham
-1 slice cheese
-2 slices WW bread
-1/2 cucumber
-3 fish caps

M5
-5 oz steak
-1/2 cucumber
-3 fish caps

M6
-1.5 scoops whey in 10 oz skim milk
-2 tbsp Low Fat PB
-banana

workout on Tuesday was good too,  Back, Light Biceps, Abs day 

Weighted pullups
-BW + 30lbs x 8
-BW + 30lbs x 6
-BW + 30lbs x 6

Seated Cable Low rows
-150lbs x 11
-150lbs x 8
-150lbs x 9

DB Rows
-70lbs x 8
-70lbs x 8
-70lbs x 8

Wide grip pull downs
-150lbs x 9
-150lbs x 8
-150lbs x 7

Individual DB preacher curls
-30lbs x 6
-30lbs x 6
-30lbs x 6

lots of ABS exersizes

*SIDE NOTES*
things are going well, I have put on 5lbs in the last 9 days.  Maybe gaining too fast?  I don't know.  Everything is getting stronger which I knew would happen but I'm happy with the results so far.  Hopefully I don't put on too much fat, as I'm concerned how long I will have to cut before the wedding.  If I gain 5 lbs every 2 weeks, I'm going to have a lot of cutting to do to get where I need to be.  Anyway, we'll see how it goes.  At this point I'm not going to change anything about the diet.  If after a month I've gained too much weight (read fat) then I will switch it up a bit.


----------



## bracewater (Nov 24, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Bracewater if you are as dedicated to your bride in life as you are on her wedding day you will be the happiest man on this planet. She has chosen well in you. Normally at this point I would think to wish you luck Brace ... but ya know I don't believe you need that. You have it all going on already ... good job.


Thanks for stopping by. 

thanks BoneCrusher,  I appreciate it! 

I am very dedicated to Laurie, she is my world.  We have our ups and downs like everyone else because we are human, but even then I love her unconditionally.

Cheers,


----------



## bracewater (Nov 29, 2004)

WOW the holiday really got me crazy.  I worked out Thanksgiving morning legs/calves and on sat morn. bis/tris/shoulders/abs  Didn't keep track of the workouts or meals although I ate 5-6 times and stayed away from the sugar 


Man Had some good pie though on Thanksgiving, couldn't pass that up

anyway...........

Today was Chest/light Tris/Calves Day

Flat Bench:
-warm up 135lbs x 8
-205lbs x 10
-215lbs x 7
-215lbs x 6

Incline DB Press:
-75lbs x 9
-75lbs x 8
-75lbs x 7

Decline BB bench:
-190lbs x 7
-190lbs x 6
-190lbs x 5

Cable Cross overs:
-high 70lbs x 7
-mid 60lbs x 6
-low 60lbs x 6


Close Grip Dips:
-BW x 13
-BW x 10
-BW x 8

Calf Press:
-240lbs x 15
-240lbs x 15
-240lbs x 20

*Meals*

M1:
-1.5 scoops whey in water
-1/2 cup oats 

M2 (PWO):
-1.5 scoops whey in water
-creatine
-1/2 cup oats

M3:
-2 slices of WW bread
-5 oz turkey breast
-1 slice of cheese
-3 fish caps

M4:
-8 oz grilled ground beef
-2 slices WW bread
-1 slice cheese
-3 fish caps
-1/2 cucumber

M5:
-4 oz chicken
-1 cup brown rice
-1/2 cucumber

M6:
-2 scoops whey in 16oz skim milk
-1 banana

*Side Notes*
In the gym today I noticed that strength is around the same as last week, I attribute this to the junk I had this weekend and not getting enough sleep either(too many honey do's on the list).  That aside, my endurance is up a bit this week which is nice.  I also weighed in another 2lbs heavier up to 187lbs now.  7 lbs in 2 weeks so far  hopefully some of that is LBM


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

hi bracewater, like I said in my journal, I love your avi!! Nice bike!! 

Seeing that it's been nearly 2 weeks since you started this program I thought I'd ask you if you see any progress? Have you measured yourself ( with the tape measure)?


----------



## bracewater (Nov 30, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hi bracewater, like I said in my journal, I love your avi!! Nice bike!!
> 
> Seeing that it's been nearly 2 weeks since you started this program I thought I'd ask you if you see any progress? Have you measured yourself ( with the tape measure)?


 






 good morning dalila

 This is a good point.  I will take measurements this week when I get a chance.  And yes after only 2 weeks of eating right and taking the supps and applying the knowledge I've gotten here, I have gained 7 lbs and my muscles definately feel denser (I think due to the creatine) and strenght and stamina have made small gains too.


----------



## dalila (Nov 30, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> good morning dalila
> 
> This is a good point.  I will take measurements this week when I get a chance.  And yes after only 2 weeks of eating right and taking the supps and applying the knowledge I've gotten here, I have gained 7 lbs and my muscles definately feel denser (I think due to the creatine) and strenght and stamina have made small gains too.



Woohoo!! Nice!! Your bride is a lucky girl ! But I am sure she is a helluva woman too! Oh and before I forget again  congratulations on the upcoming wedding!  

Keeping track of your progress every 2-3 weeks might be a good idea, so you know if your training/diet needs a bit of tweaking -since, if I got it right, you only have 5.5 weeks to the wedding?


----------



## bracewater (Dec 1, 2004)

hi dalila

actually have 5 months till the wedding. May 7th 

I am definately going to keep track of the diet/workout routine every couple weeks or so.  B/C if I continue to gain weight at this rate I think I will have to cut too long to get to where I want to be come may.

I'll Make it work


----------



## bracewater (Dec 1, 2004)

tuesday's workout and meals:


*Back/light Biceps/Abs*

Pullups:
-BW + 30lbs x 8
-BW + 30lbs x 6
-BW + 30lbs x 6

Cable Low Row:
-150lbs x 11
-150lbs x 9
-150lbs x 8

Seated Mid Rows:
-200lbs x 8
-200lbs x 8
-200lbs x 8

Cable Lat Pull Overs:
-4 plates x 9 *this machine didn't have weight listed in lbs only the # of plates
-5 plates x 7
-4 plates x 7

Individual DB Preacer Curls:
-35lbs x 8
-35lbs x 6
-35lbs x 6

Various Ab exersizes

*Meals for the day*

M1:
-1.5 scoops whey in water
-1/2 cup raw oats
-1 banana

M2 PWO:
-Creatine
-2 scoops whey in water
-1/2 cup raw oats

M3:
-8 oz ground beef
-2 slices WW bread
-2 Slices of cheese 
-3 fish caps

M4:
-too busy at work to get to eat 

M5:
-8 oz lean porkchop
-2 slices WW Bread 
-2 slices cheese
-1/2 cucumber
-3 fish caps
-1 banana

M6:
-2 scoops whey in 12 oz skim milk
-2 tbsp PB


----------



## bracewater (Dec 1, 2004)

as per Dalila's Instructions I took measurements this morning.


as of 12/1/04

188lbs

Calf ----------------15"
Lower Quad---------19"
Upper Quad---------24.5"
Hips----------------40" *glutes contribute the most to this
Waist--------------34"
Chest--------------41"
Arms---------------15.5"
Forearms-----------12.5"
Neck---------------15.75"


I will remeasure in probably 1 month to see where I'm at again


----------



## simbh (Dec 1, 2004)

Good luck dude ... You gotta look good for youre big date in 5 months 

Oh ya , congrats by the way


----------



## bracewater (Dec 1, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Good luck dude ... You gotta look good for youre big date in 5 months
> 
> Oh ya , congrats by the way


  yep going to look good by then.  thanks for stopping in and the congrats.

Cheers


----------



## bracewater (Dec 2, 2004)

this mornings workout was good.

 thurs is quads, hams, glutes, calves

 Squats:
 -warmup 135lbs x 8  and a little light stretching
 -255lbs x 8
 -260lbs x 7
 -260lbs x 7

 Conventional Deadlifts:
 -225lbs x 6 *not to failure
 -225lbs x 6
 *no third set b/c my lower back started to be a little tender

 Single Leg Extentions:
 -100lbs x 10
 -100lbs x 10
 -100lbs x 10

 Single Leg Curls:
 -80lbs x 8
 -80lbs x 8
 -80lbs x 7

 Calf Press:
 -260lbs x 15
 -260lbs x 15
 -260lbs x 15
 -260lbs x 15
 -260lbs x 15

 legs are starting to get back into shape, I feel like I need to work some more on the deads, or maybe not do them back to back with my squat routine to save some lower back pain.  I will try this next week to see if I feel a bit better


----------



## dalila (Dec 2, 2004)

hi bracewaters    ( can I call you BW?   )

 You are very strong, which makes me think you were training before this "remodeling adventure" too LOL ? So I won't tell you then about how important is the proper posture when you do those 2 lifts, I am sure you arleady know. No point getting your body ship-shape, if you won't be  able to carry your bride over the doorstep, cuz you have a bad back... right?  

You can try doing deadlifts on your back day and squats on the leg day. Or if that still causes you back pain, alternate them every week.


----------



## kim (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi Brace    Congrat's for your new comming wedding. I read your log and find out that you have great discipline, your workout look great as your eating plan as well.

Keep your awsome work and Wow your new wife already have a passionate and disciplinate man in her hand.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks ladies.  Dalila you can call me anything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Yeah I am pretty disciplined in getting into shape.  I have been working out now off and on for 8 years.  I would be alot stronger if I wasn't so busy with life and other things
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but then again thats just life.  Had a lot of honey-dos this weekend so I didn't get to keep track very well of my eating.  and on friday I left my stinking gym journal at home so I couldn't keep log of my lifts.  It was similar to last friday's workout, except with slightly higher weights.  stepped on the scale this morning at 190lbs even.  that makes an even 10lbs since I started this workout
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gonna stay on track for a while, but if I keep gaining weight like this I may have to retool my meals and such to keep it under control, b/c I'm not sure how much of this weight is LBM

 anyway bedtime soon and 5am comes early round these here parts


----------



## bracewater (Dec 6, 2004)

strong workout this morning weight still at even 190


monday is chest/light triceps/calves

flat bench:
-warmup 135lbs x 8
-225lbs x 8* felt really strong on bench this morning, shoulder felt good
-225lbs x 6
-225lbs x 6

Incline DB press:
-75lbs x 9
-75lbs x 8
-75lbs x 7
*I could prob. do more weight, but with a previous shoulder injury I am a bit apprehensive about moving too quickly upwards with weight on incline press

Decline press (machine):
-200lbs x 12
-230lbs x 8
-230lbs x 8

Cable Crossovers:
-lower 60lbs x 8
-mid 60lbs x 8
-upper 50lbs x 7

Dips:
-BW x 13
-BW x 10
-BW x 11

Calf Press:
-280lbs x 15
-280lbs x 15
-280lbs x 15

*Side Notes*
overall strength is up again this week, feeling stronger in the gym is good.  My muscles feel denser with the creatine and I'm recovering pretty quickly so things are going well so far, I'll post meals tonight


----------



## bracewater (Dec 7, 2004)

meals from monday:

M1:
-2 scoops whey in water
-1/2 cup oats

M2 (PWO):
-2 scoops whey in water
-1/2 cup oats 
-creatine

M3:
-4oz grilled chicken
-2 slices WW bread
-3 fish caps
-mini salad

M4:
-same is M3

M5:
-4oz smoked sausage (semi cheat)
-1 cup brown rice
-*would have had cucumber here but they were going bad

M6:
-2 scoops whey in 15oz skim milk
-2tbsp PB


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

> *I could prob. do more weight, but with a previous shoulder injury I am a bit apprehensive about moving too quickly upwards with weight on incline press


I know what you mean ... I always feel like I have to restrein myself a bit especially on the incline dumbell press . I dont know if you have some rotator problems , thats what I have with my right shoulder (came after I dislocated it). I dont know if youre already doing some rotator cuff exercises , but they might help ...

Anyways , keep up that good work m8.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 7, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> I know what you mean ... I always feel like I have to restrein myself a bit especially on the incline dumbell press . I dont know if you have some rotator problems , thats what I have with my right shoulder (came after I dislocated it). I dont know if youre already doing some rotator cuff exercises , but they might help ...
> 
> Anyways , keep up that good work m8.


Yeah I'm not sure what the problem is, maybe some slight tendonitis or maybe a small rotator cuff injury, I have been doing some accessory work that hopefully will help strenghten the rotator cuff to prevent future injury


----------



## bracewater (Dec 7, 2004)

on another note, I have an Interview with CSC in Chantilly tomorrow which I am looking forward to   


I am interviewing with my potential boss and her boss (which usually is a good sign)
its for a financial analyst position on the government contracting side of CSC's organization.  probably some stuff working with GSA schedule contract vehicles

I'm pretty excited, keeping fingers crossed


----------



## bracewater (Dec 7, 2004)

good solid back workout today

 Back/light biceps/abs day on Tues.

 Weighted Pull ups:
 -BW + 30lbs x 9 *I weighed in at 190lbs again
 -BW + 30lbs x 7
 -BW + 30lbs x 6

 Cable Low Rows:
 -160lbs x 12
 -170lbs x 10
 -170lbs x 9

 Mid Row (machine):
 -270lbs x 8
 -270lbs x 8
 -270lbs x 8

 WG Pull Downs:
 -160lbs x 9
 -160lbs x 6
 -160lbs x 6

 Individual DB concentration curls:
 -35lbs x 7
 -35lbs x 5
 -30lbs x 8

 ABS

*Side Notes*
 Back strength is up again this week
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  feeling very strong with the weighted pull ups, i started at BW +25lbs for 8 reps but that was at 180lbs BW, now I'm 190lbs BW + 30.  So essentially I am using 15lbs more weight on my pullups and doing more.  my lats after my back workouts are wasted.  this definately seems to be working well for me so far


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2004)

Damn, you're no slouch in the gym.  Nice pullups.  Is that with a pronated grip too?  Even if it's supinated, that's solid.


----------



## dalila (Dec 7, 2004)

hey BW, yeah really strong back!! By the way, no back pain after the day of deads? You said yor back was tender.. well it must've been OK, if you could do such a back day!


----------



## bracewater (Dec 8, 2004)

*Cow Pimp*
Yeah I have been working out off and on again for the last 8 years but with work and school I didn't have any energy to go to the gym consistantly, I was very sporadic (sp) I would go for a few months, take 3 weeks off, go for 2 months, take few weeks off, etc.  all over the last 3 years or so, but Now I have renewed determination and I assume that most of this is muscle memory and I'll get stronger than I was before.

Yes the pull ups are done with a Pronated Grip, I have never been a fan of "chin ups" (supinated grip)  I've been lucky that I have trained everything pretty much equally so overall strenght is on par with the other muscle groups 

*Dalila* 
My back hurt like it has never hurt before after last thursday.  Friday and Saturday I had trouble walking b/c my lower back was all knotted up.  Luckily my folks have a hot tub and I just go over there and spend some time with my dad and relax in the tub while the jets work out the knots.  (my dad is where I get my genetics from)  he still lifts too


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> *Cow Pimp*Yes the pull ups are done with a Pronated Grip, I have never been a fan of "chin ups" (supinated grip)  I've been lucky that I have trained everything pretty much equally so overall strenght is on par with the other muscle groups



Just curious, but why don't you like a supinated grip?


----------



## bracewater (Dec 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just curious, but why don't you like a supinated grip?


 
Just personal preference really, I just always though I was cheating my lats out of a good workout by how much the supinated grip incorporates the biceps


----------



## simbh (Dec 8, 2004)

God damn , I have trouble doing 8 with my bodyweight , and its supinated grip ... I must suck , or youre good ... I prefer the 2nd option


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> Just personal preference really, I just always though I was cheating my lats out of a good workout by how much the supinated grip incorporates the biceps



Not really, you can just move more weight if you use a supinated grip.  You're not cheating your lats, you're just giving your biceps a bonus.  Not that there is anything wrong with pullups.  I'm just biased the other way.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 8, 2004)

either way I know that you hit your lats, I just feel that I can target my lats better with a pronated grip, and like I said before it is just personal preference


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> either way I know that you hit your lats, I just feel that I can target my lats better with a pronated grip, and like I said before it is just personal preference



Actually, you are right, pullups do hit the lats better.  However, both tear them up.  Chinups, however, hit your rear delts more.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 9, 2004)

Pretty good workout this morning.  I was VERY tired from only getting 5.5 hours sleep due to extenuating circumstances  but a good workout none the less.

  Thurs is quads, hams, glutes and lower back /skipped calves (ran out of time)

  walk 5 min on treadmill to warm up followed by a few minute light stretch 

  Squats:
  -260lbs x 8
  -260lbs x 7
  -260lbs x 6

  Individual Leg Extentions:
  -107lbs x 10
  -107lbs x 10
  -107lbs x 10

  Individual Leg Curls:
  -80lbs x 8
  -80lbs x 8
  -80lbs x 8

  Conv Deadlifts:
  -225lbs x 6 *NTF
  -225lbs x 6 *NTF
  -225lbs x 6 *NTF

 Biggest thing of note this week is that it seems by moving deadlifts to the end of the workout helps alot. Last week I had deadlifts right after using the squat rack and my lower back just about broke in two. This week, the lower back had enough time to recover that I was able to do 3 sets


----------



## bracewater (Dec 9, 2004)

todays meals (I need to get to the grocery store b/c I have run out of veggies and bananas and a few other things)

 M1:
 -2 scoops whey in water
 -1/2 cup oats

 M2 (PWO)
 -Creatine
 -2 scoops whey in water
 -1/2 cup oats

 M3:
 -8 oz grilled beef
 -2 slices WW bread
 -3 fish caps

 M4:
 -Missed b/c I was busy at work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M5:
 -6 egg whites, 1 yolk, sprinkle of cheese
 -2 slices WW bread
 -12 oz skim milk + 1 scoop whey
 -3 fish caps

 M6:
 -2 scoops whey in 12oz skim milk
 -2tbsp low fat PB


----------



## bracewater (Dec 9, 2004)

good news too:  got a second interview tomorrow with CSC so things look good there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  also when I got home from work today I found on my doorstep my new weight belt has been delivered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No more having to hold a DB inbetween my feet for weighted pull ups. It looks pretty sturdy, thick leather with a 3 foot chain to hang the weights on


 I'm also going to start adding L-Glutamine 10g before workout and 10g after.  there are varied oppinions on this but I'll give 'er a shot and decide for myself  I got 600g AST GL3 Glutamine


----------



## bracewater (Dec 10, 2004)

this mornings workout

 friday is delts/bis/tris/abs   but I skipped abs today from them still sore from tuesday

 Walk 5 min to warm up and light shoulder stretching.

*Shoulders*
 DB Military Press: 1 minute rest between sets
 -65lbs x 10
 -65lbs x 9
 -65lbs x 8

 Lateral raise to the side, immediately superset with front raise: (lift to slightly above parallel to ground and hold for 1 sec.)
 -20lbs x 8 side, 15lbs x 8 front
 -20lbs x 8 side, 15lbs x 8 front
 -20lbs x 8 side, 15lbs x 8 front

 Cable Rear Delt (individual arm):
 -30lbs x 9
 -30lbs x 9
 -30lbs x 9

 BB Shrugs:
 -225lbs x 12
 -225lbs x 12
 -225lbs x 12

*Biceps*
 Straight Bar Curl:
 -70lbs x 10
 -70lbs x 9
 -70lbs x 8

 Individual arm Preacher Curl:
 -30lbs x 7
 -30lbs x 7
 -30lbs x 7

 DB Hammer Curl:
 -30lbs x 7
 -30lbs x 7


*Triceps*
 DB Reverse Skull Crushers:
 -35lbs x 7
 -35lbs x 6
 -35lbs x 6

 Reverse Tricep extentions (Cable):
 -110lbs x 12
 -120lbs x 11
 -120lbs x 11

 Dips:
 -BW x 15
 -BW x 14


----------



## bracewater (Dec 14, 2004)

good workout yesterday. Had holiday parties this weekend so I was too tired to get up and go workout so I did it in the evening, doing the same tonight since I'm taking one of my friends out for dinner for his birthday.


Monday is Chest/Tris/Calves

Bench:
-Warmup 135lbs x 8
-225lbs x 10* 2 reps more than last week
-235lbs x 6* same reps as last week but 10lbs more 
-235lbs x 6

Incline DB Press:
-75lbs x 7* not to failure since my shoulder seemed to tighten a bit
-75lbs x 7
-75lbs x 7

Decline Press Machine:
-230lbs x 10
-250lbs x 8
-250lbs x 8

Machine Flys:
-130lbs x 8
-130lbs x 8
-130lbs x 8

Dips:
-BW x 13
-BW x 10
-BW x 10

Calf Press:
-300lbs x 15
-300lbs x 15
-300lbs x 15

[RANTON]    my gym is the biggest peice of crap in the friggin world. I hate going at night. There are about 5billion people in the place. I had to wait for 10 minutes to even get started in my workout. My gym is a 90,000 square foot facility which is gigantic. and they have over 12,000 members. the place is nuts and everyone thinks that they own the darn place I have been a member there for over 5 years since before the gym was even built and they were selling memberships out of a hole in the wall. and we have dickhead trainers who have been working there for like 5-6 months that drag around their fat clients and try to rush people out of the machine/bench/whatever they are using so that their fat clients don't wait. I have been going there for 5 years, don't you think you want to keep members that are going to be there long term happy? not the ones who will train and probably leave and not come back to the gym after they go for 2 months  man I can't stand our gym, I think it may be time to find a new one. I really wish there was one closer to my house [RANTOFF]


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looking good in here and congrats on the wedding! I hear you on the gym, which one do you go to?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice progress on your bench press.  Very respectable numbers.

That's why I love my gym, and my schedule.  For example, no one is ever there at 10:30AM on a Monday.  I've been to a gym like that, and it sucks big time.  I feel your pain.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 14, 2004)

*Rock*
I go to Life Time fitness in Centreville.  It is a spectacular facility, and at my usual time of 6am there is no problem.  Just at night 

thanks on ght congrats.  We have almost everything done now

*CP*
Thanks for the encouragement.  It is very nice to see the progress I'm making.

I haven't had this kind of progress since when I started lifting my first year   it really goes to show you that diet is really the key to success in this endeavor


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

I don't know that one. My gym is packed at 6am though  And at 6pm LOL


----------



## bracewater (Dec 15, 2004)

tuesday's workout:  Weighed in at 190lbs again

 back/light bis/abs

 Weighted Pullups:
 -BW + 35lbs x 8.5* No spot so I got hung up on the 9th and just held it there
 -BW + 35lbs x 7
 -BW + 35lbs x 6

 Cable Low Row:
 -170lbs x 11
 -170lbs x 9
 -170lbs x 9

 Mid Rows (Machine):
 -230lbs x 9
 -230lbs x 8
 -230lbs x 8* this is actually the weight I was using last week but for some reason I wrote it down as 270lbs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WG Pulldowns:
 -160lbs x 10
 -160lbs x 9
 -160lbs x 8

 Individual Bicep DB Preacher Curls:
 -35lbs x 8
 -35lbs x 6
 -30lbs x 7

 Various Ab excersizes

 Good workout overall, used 5 more lbs on my weighted pullups and did the same amount of reps except for the first set which I missed by 1/2 a rep
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but still progressing well.  I only weighed in at 190lbs again this week so I have stopped gaining weight it seems, I may have to up the cals some but I seem to keep gaining strength which is also a goal, ultimate goal is just to look good for the big day.  My back and chest are SO sore.  My back didn't used to get sore until I started adding weight to my pull ups, I used to just do 3 sets of 10 with BW and I think that adding weight has helped improve my strength.  anyway.  good workout overall


----------



## bracewater (Dec 17, 2004)

Thursdays workout went well:


Quads/Hams/Glutes/Calves

Warmup walk for 5 min. on treadmill

Squats:
warmup 135lbs x 8
-265lbs x 8
-265lbs x 7
-265lbs x 7

Single Leg Extentions:
-110lbs x 10
-100lbs x 10
-100lbs x 10

Single Leg Curls:
-80lbs x 10
-80lbs x 9
-80lbs x 8

Conv. Deadlift:
-225lbs x 6* NTF
-225lbs x 6
-225lbs x 6

Calf Press:
-300lbs x 15
-300lbs x 15
-300lbs x 15

Meals for the day

M1:
-2 scoops whey in water
-3/4 cup oats
-10g Glutamine

M2 (PWO):
-2 scoops whey in water
-3/4 cup oats
-10g glutamine
-5g creatine
-Banana

M3:
-6" meatball sub on wheat bread 
-hand full of baked lays potato chips
-3 fish caps

M4:
-4oz grilled chicken
-2 slices WW bread
-3 fish caps
-Mini Salad

M5:
-4oz grilled chicken
-2 slices WW bread
-1/2 cucumber
-1.5oz cashews 
-12oz skim milk

M6:
-2 scoops whey in 12oz skim milk
-tbsp low fat PB


----------



## bracewater (Dec 17, 2004)

Friday morning workout went very well this morning.  I felt really strong 


Weighed in at 191lbs this morning

Friday is Shoulders/Bis/Tris/Abs(although it seems that I always run out of time and I end up doing them over the weekend)

DB Military Press:
-70lbs x 10
-70lbs x 8
-70lbs x 6

Lateral Raises to side superset with lateral raises to front
side                   front
-20lbs x 8           -15lbs x 8
-20lbs x 8           -15lbs x 8
-20lbs x 8           -15lbs x 8

Individual Cable Rear Delt extentions:
-30lbs x 9
-30lbs x 9
-30lbs x 9

BB Shrugs:
-245lbs x 11
-245lbs x 11
-245lbs x 10* grip started to slip on left hand

EZ Bar curls: (these are done standing straight back, no cheating, slow movement)
-75lbs x 11* inner grip
-75lbs x 8* outer grip
-75lbs x 9* inner grip

DB individual preacher curls:
-35lbs x 8
-35lbs x 8
-35lbs x 7

Cable curls:
-80lbs x 12*first time using this machine so it was too light
-110lbs x 8

DB Reverse Skull crushers:
-35lbs x 7
-35lbs x 7
-35lbs x 7

Reverse Tricep Extentions: (cable)
-110lbs x 12
-130lbs x 12
-130lbs x 12

Dips:
-BW x 20 
-BW x 16


This mornings workout was very solid.  I am very happy with the way it turned out.  I tried something different today.  I usually do all my shoulder routine, then tricep routine then bicep routine (or switch and do bicep first tricep second)  today I alternated almost like one continuous set.  Today I did shoulders by themselves, and then I did one set of biceps and immediately followed that with a set of triceps.  Only waiting long enough inbetween to catch my breath.  My whole upper body was really feeling the pump from this.  also at the end I did two sets of dips of 20 and 16 respectively which usually my arms fail after around 15.  so things are still progressing well, however I have only gained 1 lb over the last 10-12 days oh well, I can definately notice more muscularity now from when I started 5 or so weeks ago.  I'll take pics soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Great w/o buddy. I like alternating bi and tri exercises. You get that opposite muscular contraction or whatever, lol. Weights are looking good.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o buddy. I like alternating bi and tri exercises. You get that opposite muscular contraction or whatever, lol. Weights are looking good.


yeah, I am plesantly suprised at how much I liked the alternating exersizes, I may continue to train arms like this


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

I find I can lift heavier also doing that.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 17, 2004)

Really?  I found that I was exhausted.  Sweating like a pig and out of breath 

how much do you rest inbetween each set?

time to eat so I'll be back


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Only on arms. I'd do 3 sets barbell curls or whatever, and then go do 3 sets Ext's or something. There's some scientific reason why, but I don't care that much, LOL!


----------



## bracewater (Dec 17, 2004)

cool I might give that a try too.


this time i did one set bi then catch breath and do one set tris... repeat


----------



## bracewater (Dec 20, 2004)

Monday's workout:

  Chest/Light Tris/Abs:

  Flat Bench:
  -Warm up with 135lbs x 8
  -230lbs x 9
  -235lbs x 7
  -240lbs x 6

  Incline DB press:
  -75lbs x 9
  -75lbs x 8
  -75lbs x 7

  Decline Machine:
  -230lbs x 10
  -230lbs x 9
  -230lbs x 9

  Cable Crossovers:
  -Upper 60lbs x 8
  -Mid 60lbs x 8
  -Low 50lbs x 9

  Individual Tricep reverse extentions (cable):
  -60lbs x 6 * this weight was too heavy to get proper controlled form
  -50lbs x 8
  -50lbs x 8

  Various Different Ab Excersizes

  good bench workout today.  I think my 1 rep max should be somewhere near 300lbs now.  Back to where it was 4 years ago
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 although I haven't tried a 1 rep max (I've been too scared after I hurt my shoulder) but I may just do that here in the near future. we'll see  I am pleased that after only 5 weeks I am working out with 35lbs more on my bench for reps.  that is VERY encouraging


----------



## bracewater (Dec 21, 2004)

Weighed in today at 193lbs


 Tuesday workout

  Back/light bis/calves

  Weighted Pull ups:
  -BW + 35lbs x 8.5 * got stuck again on the 9th one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -BW + 35lbs x 8
  -BW + 35lbs x 6

  Low Row (cable):
  -12 plates x 8* no lb measurements on this machine
  -12 plates x 8
  -12 plates x 8

  Mid Row (machine):
  -240lbs x 9
  -240lbs x 8
  -240lbs x 8

  WG Pull downs:
  -160lbs x 12
  -170lbs x 9
  -170lbs x 8

  Individual Preacher curls:
  -35lbs x 8
  -35lbs x 6
  -35lbs x 6

  Calf Press:
  -300lbs x 15
  -300lbs x 15
  -300lbs x 15
  -300lbs x 15


----------



## bracewater (Dec 23, 2004)

Leg workout today.

 Squats:
 -Warmup 135lbs x 8
 -275lbs x 7
 -275lbs x 7
 -275lbs x 7

 Hip Sled:
 -280lbs x 8
 -280lbs x 8
 -280lbs x 6

 Individual Leg Curls:
 -80lbs x 8
 -80lbs x 8
 -80lbs x 8

 Leg extentions:
 -110lbs x 12* NTF this was used more as a finishing exersize, slow and controlled
 -110lbs x 12
 -110lbs x 12

 Various AB exersizes.

 *todays workout was great.  the squat numbers are really starting to go well.  I felt great and solid even at that weight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks like some good w/o's. What are hip sleds?


----------



## bracewater (Dec 23, 2004)

*Rock*  thanks, I'm pretty happy with the workouts now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 hip sled is a machine that has a rest for your feet and a little "L" shaped place where you put your butt/hips and lowerback against and lower and raise the weight.  I'm not sure of the exact name for it but I just call it a hip sled.  (this is what my old weight training coach in highschool called it)  so I have been calling it this for probably 6/7 years.  If I can find a pic I'll post it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Is it a leg press?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas buddy.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas buddy.


 merry christmas too.  especially if you have to hit any of the dc metro roads
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 happy holidays


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> merry christmas too.  especially if you have to hit any of the dc metro roads
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I feel that.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## bracewater (Jan 6, 2005)

WOW have the holidays been busy That coupled with me getting new carpet put in my house and spackling and sanding and getting ready to paint. Anyway, I have been good about getting to the gym 3-4 days a week though, but the diet kind of fell to the wayside and I haven't been able to eat as much as I want, and for the most part it has been healthy, but some splurging here and there. Weight is still 195lbs


Monday this week I played basketball for 2 hours. That was the first time I have played b ball in probably 2 years. I still hurt today from running and jumping etc. Lifting weights is sooooo much different than playing sports.

So last night I went to the gym and I decided that I would try a max bench press. I haven't tried maxing my bench since summer of 2000. Reason being, either I didn't get to the gym as consistant to make any gains, or I was hurt, or something. But I felt good and I have made some good gains since mid November I figured I would give it a shot.

This is how it went:

Flat Bench:
-135lbs x 8 warm up
-225lbs x 3 warm up

In 2000 my max bench was 295lbs, so I really didn't know where to start for my max lift so i tried 275lbs

-275lbs x 1 *I put this up like it was just a normal workout 
-300lbs x 1(PR) *I lifted this a little slower, but still went up pretty easy
-310lbs x 1(PR) *I pressed this no problem and once I got about 4" from locking out it slowed down quite a bit. But I am very positive I could have pressed 315 or maybe 320. We'll see how it goes from here. needless to say I am quite plesantly suprised how it went 

after I maxed, I had a light workout for chest and triceps

Bench:
-225 x 10
-225 x 9
-225 x 9

Incline DB:
-70lbs x 10
-70lbs x 9
-70lbs x 8

Cable Crossovers:
-60lbs x 10
-60lbs x 10
-60lbs x 10

Cable Tricep Extentions:
-120lbs x 12
-120lbs x 12
-120lbs x 12


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

Holy crap man, that's quite a jump on Bench!  Looks like a great w/o and welcome back


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome back.  Nice PRs too!


----------



## bracewater (Jan 6, 2005)

Rock and CP.  thanks for the welcome back, 


Man was I happy to break the 300lb mark, it really feels good, I think I will try my Max lifts in squat and DL in the up coming weeks.  

I was a 1000lb power lifter in High School and am curious to see where I am now to compare


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

bracewater said:
			
		

> *I was a 1000lb power lifter * in High School and am curious to see where I am now to compare


Wow! The most I ever weighed was about 300lbs. Do you have any pics from then?! Was it mostly muscle or quite a bit of fat too?!?


----------



## bracewater (Jan 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow! The most I ever weighed was about 300lbs. Do you have any pics from then?! Was it mostly muscle or quite a bit of fat too?!?


    haha.  Everyone is a comedian  When I was that weight I couldn't even see my pecker with a mirror


----------



## bracewater (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, I just got back from the gym and today I decided to do a max lift on squats. I maybe should have waited until next week to do this as my legs are still slightly sore from playing basketball, but probably not enough to affect my lift.

  anyway,  walked on the treadmill for 3 minutes to get the blood flowing.

  Squats:
  -135lbs x 8 Warm up
  -225lbs x 3 Warm up

 I haven't tried a max squat in years, but at one point about a year ago I was working out with 315 x 5, but I haven't yet gotten back to that point. So I threw on 315 and gave it a go

  -315lbs x 1 *this went pretty easy so i decided to jump up a bit
  -365lbs x 1 (PR) *I just _barely_ straightened up and got the rep completed so I quit there

 although the 365 is a personal record, back a year ago when I was working out with 315 I never tried to max, but I am fairly confident I probably could have done more then, but we'll see how it goes from here.

  did a light leg workout afterward

  squats:
  -225lbs x 10
  -225lbs x 10
  -225lbs x 10

  individual leg curls:
  -80lbs x 8
  -80lbs x 8
  -80lbs x 8

 I had intended to do more, but I saw a couple friends that I went to highschool with that I hadn't seen since highschool so I shot the breeze for a couple minutes and went home. I'll hit the legs hard next week


----------



## bracewater (Jan 12, 2005)

Mondays workout went well.  Chest/light tris


Bench:
-135 x 8 warm up
-235 x 10
-240 x 7
-245 x 6

Incline DB Press:
-75 x 12
-75 x 9
-75 x 8

Decline Machine:
-230 x 12
-240 x 11
-240 x 10

Cable Crossovers:
-U 60lbs x 10
-M 60lbs x 8
-L 50lbs x 8

Cable Tricep Extentions:
-7 plates x 12
-8 plates x 8
-9 plates x 7

Workout went well.  still feeling like I'm making good progress


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like a great w/o. What is your tempo for bench? How long is your negative, do you pause or keep momentum going at the bottom of the movement?


----------



## bracewater (Jan 12, 2005)

Skipped the gym on tuesday, but I went this morning and did back/light biceps


Weighted Pull ups:
-BW +40 x 8 (PR)
-BW +40 x 6
-BW +40 x 6

Cable Low Row:
-12 plates x 10
-12 plates x 9
-12 plates x 9

Mid Row machine:
-240 x 8
-240 x 8
-240 x 8

WG Pull Downs:
-170 x 10
-170 x 9
-170 x 8

I decided to add a bit of weight to the weight belt this morning and used 40 lbs.  I might try a 45lbs plate next week, but we'll see.  personal record on the pull ups


----------



## bracewater (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looks like a great w/o. What is your tempo for bench? How long is your negative, do you pause or keep momentum going at the bottom of the movement?


great question.  as of right now all of my lifts are a controlled 1.5 second down with no stopping at bottom of ROM and explode to lockout.  I do this on all major body groups except legs which takes about 2 seconds to get to bottom of ROM.

when I switch up my program, I will go to a longer negative movement, which I either use less weight to keep the reps up, or same weight and do less reps


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Workouts are looking good.  You are posting some pretty big numbers, especially for your weight.


----------



## bracewater (Jan 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking good. You are posting some pretty big numbers, especially for your weight.


Thanks bro.  I keep working on it.  I'm just trying to get my DL to your numbers


----------



## bracewater (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok I have been slacking on bringing my journal to the gym with me although I have been working out   Time to keep up with it.

I've been painting my house and cleaning and getting ready to have new carpet put in so the fiance can move her stuff into the house, so I have been busy and that is the excuse I am using 

anyway, starting monday will be the cutting phase of my wedding day prep.  I haven't nailed down exactly what the diet will be, but there will be lots of chicken and brown rice and fish oils in my future  I will be doing this for 3 months until May hopefully I will be at my goal by that time, I'm pretty confident I will.  I'll take pictures for the end of the bulk phase, and then pics at the end of the cut phase, bulk pics will come end of this week.

Back workout:

Weighted pullups:
-BW + 45 x 7 
-BW + 45 x 6
-BW + 45 x 5

DB Bent over rows:
-75lbs x 10
-75lbs x 10
-75lbs x 10

WG Pull downs:
-175lbs x 9
-175lbs x 8
-175lbs x 7

Light Military DB press with rotation:
-45lbs x 7
-45lbs x 7
-45lbs x 7

Hang Cleans:
-135lbs x 8
-140lbs x 6
-140lbs x 6

Lateral Raises:
-20lbs x 8
-20lbs x 8
-20lbs x 8

this is a workout from last friday. Todays workout will be Chest/Tris and abs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice w/o. You've definately got some pulling strength also! Good luck with the cut, it's always a joy


----------



## bracewater (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks David,

LOL the cutting phases are always fun .  Why is it that everything that tastes so good is so bad for you, and everything that is good for you tastes so bad 

looks like your Carb Cycling is going well too, didn't want to whore up your thread over there keep it up


----------



## bracewater (Jan 26, 2005)

Tuesday night was chest/light triceps

Bench:
-135 x 8 warm up
-245 x 8
-245 x 7
-245 x 6

Incline DB press:
-75 x 10
-85 x 7
-85 x 7

Decline Bench:
-195 x 8
-195 x 6
-195 x 6

Single DB overhead extentions:
-75 x 8
-80 x 8
-85 x 5

Reverse Tricep cable extentions:
-120 x 10
-120 x 10

this was an awesome workout, I am friggin sore today.  tonight will be back/light biceps


----------



## bracewater (Jan 28, 2005)

Fri: 1/28/05


Legs/Calves/Abs

Squats:
-135 x 8 warm up
-275 x 8
-275 x 8
-275 x 6* failure, thought I wasn't going to make it all the way up

Good Mornings:
-185 x 8
-185 x 8
-185 x 8

Individual Leg Extentions:
-100lbs x 10
-100lbs x 10
-100lbs x 10

Individual Leg Curls:
-80lbs x 8
-80lbs x 8
-80lbs x 8

Calf Press:
-280 x 10* had the seat in the wrong position causing bad form
-280 x 15
-280 x 15

ABS

overall great workout today.  First time I have tried Good Mornings in my routine and I must say they seem to be a good exersize.  I may have to go a little heavier though.  My traps were raw at the end of the good mornings since i don't use a pad on the barbell it rubs pretty good.  I can definately tell a difference when I have had my pre-workout shake, as opposed to some other type of food, I have much more strength and endurance


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey bracewater!

You have good strength in all your major lifts  

I cruised through your journal today......Do ever do SLDL's or DL's ?? 

Keep it up!!  May 7th is just around the corner


----------



## bracewater (Jan 29, 2005)

whats up YM
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  yeah I do sldl and conv. deads from time to time, although not nearly as much as I should, which is why I feel like my deadlift is lacking.  I'm going to be incorporating more of those style lifts in my workouts soon.


----------



## bracewater (Jan 29, 2005)

Sat. 1/29/05

 this mornings workout was friggin killer.  By the end I was worn out and sweating like a hooker in church 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back/Shoulders

 warmed up by shooting bball for 10 min.

 Weighted Pullups:
 -BW + 45 x 8
 -BW + 45 x 7
 -BW + 45 x 6, dropset BW x 5* on the last one I looked like a worm trying to pull myself up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DB Bent over row:
 -90 x 9
 -90 x 8
 -90 x 8

 Mid Row Machine:
 -240 x 8
 -240 x 8
 -240 x 8

 DB Military press:
 -70lbs x 8
 -70lbs x 8
 -70lbs x 8

 Lateral Raise:
 -20 x 10
 -20 x 10
 -20 x 10

 Hang Cleans:
 -135 x 6
 -135 x 6
 -135 x 6

 Man what a workout today, I'm spent!  On the last set of cleans i had to wait about 1-2 seconds between lifts to catch my breath, I was really pushing today, very little rest between sets feels like nap time for real
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but alas, I must go paint my house
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I HATE painting but it has to be done.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

Now that's some great w/o's Brace! And 185 for Good AM's and your just starting, you make me sick man!!!


----------



## bracewater (Feb 18, 2005)

Dang have I been busy over this past 2 weeks!!


I've been painting my house in spare time,  I've had 7 interviews, pre-marriage counseling, birthday stuff and a whole mess of other things.  But I have been working out, just didn't have time to come here.  But I'm back, and I have a new job that I'll be starting sometime in March   workout posts to follow


----------



## bracewater (Feb 18, 2005)

I took one week off.  from Jan 30 to feb 6th so that i could start my cutting phase of this program to get into honeymoon shape 


workout for Monday feb 7th was chest, but i forgot my stupid journal at home again.

2/8/05 was back/bis

Weighted Pull ups:
-BW + 45 x 8
-BW + 45 x 7
-BW + 45 x 6
-BW x 9

DB Bent over rows:
-90lbs x 9
-90lbs x 8
-90lbs x 8

WG pull downs:
-170lbs x 9
-170lbs x 8
-170lbs x 8

DB individual Concentration curls:
-35lbs x 6
-35lbs x 5
-35lbs x 5

great workout, my biceps hurt really bad the next day   BW is hovering around 196 right now, but I'll be slowly dropping weight over the next 2.5 months


----------



## bracewater (Feb 18, 2005)

2/10/05  Legs/Calves


Squats:
-135 x 8 to warm it up
-275 x 8
-285 x 7
-285 x 6

Leg extentions:
-165 x 12
-165 x 12
-165 x 12

Leg Curls:
-120 x 8
-120 x 8
-120 x 8

SLDL:
-225 x 6
-245 x 6
-245 x 6

Seated Calf raise:
-65 x 15
-75 x 15
-75 x 15


----------



## bracewater (Feb 18, 2005)

I didn't go to the gym on friday 2/11 b/c too many things going on.


monday was valentines day, and tuesday was pre-marriage counseling with our pastor so I didn't get a chance to go to the gym on monday or tuesday so this week i packed the workouts to fit in wed/thurs/fri

Bench:
-135 x 8 warm up
-240 x 8
-235 x 6
-235 x 6* this lift has gone down some, i think because I switched gyms and my cal intake has slowed but we'll see if it goes down any more.

Incline DB press:
-80lbs x 8
-80lbs x 7
-80lbs x 7

Cable cross overs:
-70 x 7
-70 x 7
-70 x 7
*this new gym I'm going to now doesn't have a decent decline bench to use so I will find a new movement or something to make up for this gap

Tricep push down (cable):
-80lbs x 9
-80lbs x 8
-80lbs x 7* very little rest between lifts on this exersize


----------



## bracewater (Feb 18, 2005)

2/17/05 workout  Legs/Calves


walk for 5 min to warm up

Squats:
-135 x 8 warm up
-275 x 8
-290 x 7 
-290 x 6 

Leg press:
-360lbs x 8  superset 540lbs x 5* I haven't used a leg press in a long time so I wasn't sure of the weight to use
-540lbs x 7
-540lbs x 7

DB Lunges:
-45lbs each hand x 8 each leg
-45lbs x 7
-45lbs x 6

SLDL:
-275lbs x 6
-275lbs x 6
-275lbs x 5* grip failure, I almost dropped it but was able to rest it on my knees to get it back on the rack

Various Calf exersizes.

Over all this was a great workout,  I alway end up super exhausted after a lowerbody workout and I'm paying for it today too. 

BW 195lbs


----------

